
Apple and Intel Sue SoftBank-Funded Patent Troll, Claiming Antitrust Violations - mncharity
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191121/13312643430/apple-intel-sue-softbank-funded-patent-troll-claiming-antitrust-violations-patent-trolling.shtml
======
throwGuardian
The entire value proposition of an article such as this, is a summary in non-
legalese for regular Joes, with a clear citation to the original case
document, for those further interested.

Verbatim reproduction of large swaths, and oodles of unnecessary opinions
forming the first few paragraphs drives readers away, not towards the article.

